
The drug that is starving Yemen - myroon5
https://www.economist.com/middle-east-and-africa/2018/01/04/the-drug-that-is-starving-yemen
======
api
It sounds like it's more than just the substance. There seems to be a policy
of actually pushing its use from the government. I suspect there is a lot of
pocket lining going on and that is the real cause of the famine.

